# Aluminum Crankbait Lips



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Has anyone ever used aluminum for crankbait lips?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I think Tigger does on some of his larger baits.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Andy, I use the aluminum for the lips. I buy it at the Hobby Town USA by mentor mall. There is a section that has decorative metals. They come in all thickness. They have copper,brass,aluminum, and stainless steel. The pieces are about 6" by 12". I can get 12 to 30 lips out of a piece for less than 10 bucks. I cut it on a band saw and shape it on the disc edge sander. It works ok. Hope it helps. If I see the metal stock is low I know you were there. LOL


----------

